# weekend project: magnetic knife strip



## pkjames (Jun 15, 2013)

Got a piece of australian silky oak from a mate, seems a good size for a knife strip.






took the lazy route, could have done a lot better :O





after one coat of food grad mineral oil, really nice grain





wet sanded to 4K grit and finished with mineral oil + beewax mixture 





installed


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 15, 2013)

Purdy!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 15, 2013)

you def. made that look easy.


----------

